# Blazing blizzard leopard gecko genetics?



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

hi i was wondering whether the blazing blizzard morph is recessive or codom or dom
for some reason i cannot find any information what so ever on this morph.
any help will be great 
thanks


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Blazing blizzard (BB) is a combination of both the albino (usually Tremper) and blizzard morphs. Albino and blizzard are both recessive mutations.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

oh rite lol
so if i breed them to ;
hypos 
super hypos
blazing blizzards
tremper albinos
blizzards
giants
jungles
stripes
enigmas

what will be the offspring?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

DRD said:


> oh rite lol
> so if i breed them to ;
> hypos *
> Assuming* *the hypo is only heterozygous hypo*
> ...


:2thumb:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

the hypos are **** same for the enigma
does that change anything


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

DRD said:


> the hypos are **** same for the enigma
> does that change anything


How do you know? **** enigma is identical visually to het enigma. Same with hypo.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

oh rite 
i was comparing it with royal morphs 
hets and homos 
as a het royal is normal looking
and a **** is like an albino lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

DRD said:


> oh rite
> i was comparing it with royal morphs
> hets and homos
> as a het royal is normal looking
> and a **** is like an albino lol


Ahh, no heterozygous means 2 different genes, whereas homozygous means 2 copies of the same gene.

Look at mack snow/supersnows. Mack snow is het mack snow, Supersnow is **** mack snow.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ive got it now lol
im having a dump day lol
thanks for the help anyway :2thumb:


----------

